# Aerotank Turbo



## Vapington (24/10/14)

TANK REVIEW

KANGERTECH AEROTANK TURBO




Ok first off the bat - this is HUGE! Wow as soon as you open the box you cant help but have a good chuckle at the size its just ridiculous! 

However, its comical size aside it looks very well made and has quite a weight to it. The box is very smart and comes with 2 extra coils - so 4 in total as you guys know this takes 2 coil heads so is a quad coil setup.

Ok so filled it up with some Vape Craving Desire - a guava based juice from SOV. Primed the coils and got puffing. Wow firstly, the airflow is fantastic - if you like a wide open draw this thing does well. And for everyone else you can make it as tight as you like too - one of the best airflow systems I have used however is a noisy one! 

As you can imagine it produces quite a bit of vapour especially for a clearomizer. Holds 6ml of liquid apparently, as usual with kanger tanks once you fill it up and put it upright looks like theres still half a tank to fill. But thats no train smash if its holding 6ml in any case. 

Ok now to the main question everyone may be wandering, whats the flavour like!!!? Well now, I have a nautilus mini so that would be the benchmark here. It doesn't beat the nautilus flavour wise - simple as that BUT it is a good vape nonetheless. It is no Kayfun or dripper but for a clearomizer its good. My dual heads came out to 1.1ohms so assume they were 2.2 ohm individually and the other ones are 1.8 ohms so we can achieve 0.9 ohms with those.

SCORING:

*COSMETICS 8/10
BUILD QUALITY 8/10
VAPOUR PRODUCTION 8/10
AIRFLOW CONTROL 10/10
FLAVOUR 6/10 
PRICE 7/10 - R480 from eCiggies (includes 4 coils) 
PRACTICALITY 4/10 (Its just too big to be practical haha) *

WORTH YOUR MONEY? If you like Kangertech products and you dont mind having a behemouth of an atty on your mod then yes. If you are like me and buys anything that looks cool or seems unique to add to the vape gear arsenal then yes again. But if you are looking for an everyday clearo that vapes well and is practical go buy yourself a nautilus mini! 

FINAL THOUGHTS:
It certainly makes a statement with its size and it feels like a quality product. At the end of the day guys, it does give you a good vape but its not going to blow you away and I feel that something that looks like this should perform a bit better. I dont really think that having an extra coil head makes that much of a difference other than produce more vapor and cost you more money when you have to replace 2 coils at a time instead of 1.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/10/14)

Thanks for the review. Been looking at getting one of these myself to play around with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

great review @Vapington 

any chance u can post a pic of it next to another tank so we can see the size difference?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

This is a most awesome review. Thank you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (24/10/14)

Next to a Reomizer LOL






Next to Kayfun 3.1 (Which isnt a small atty itself)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

holy shinanigans!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

lol ... It's bigger than I thought


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> lol ... It's bigger than I thought


you know this is going in 'that' thread hey LOL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vapington (24/10/14)

Thats what she said ... 

Its basically a taller version of the Aerotank giant with two heads inside


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

Riaz said:


> you know this is going in 'that' thread hey LOL



Oops didn't think of that


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Thanks for the review @Vapington. Super! Much appreciated. And for the great photos


----------



## 360twin (24/10/14)

I'd like to see how it's assembled - the coils aren't central, so it must have an independant 'chimney' that connects the coils to the top that doesn't rotate?


----------



## Vapington (24/10/14)

360twin said:


> I'd like to see how it's assembled - the coils aren't central, so it must have an independant 'chimney' that connects the coils to the top that doesn't rotate?



Yes the band with the Kanger logo above airflow untightens the base from the top part and each coil has a seperate chimney running up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (24/10/14)

Nice review! i love these type of bulkey items(own a Aerotank Giant) was thinking of getting me one of them but im gna wait a bit and get me an RDA 1st.. wana learn something new


----------



## free3dom (24/10/14)

This thing is probably gonna burn through coils like crazy 

Soon they'll start selling 10 pack coils - I can just see the KangerTech bean counters smiling


----------

